# Velogames Fantasy Giro d'Italia!



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

League Name:	RBR Moreons
League Code: 28185811

Come one, come all, let's see who can pick the most lethal Giro team on RBR!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'll do it. Then I can kick yer azz again


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Team Christina Watches Us is in it to win it!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

In again for a mid pack placing


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Kram said:


> I'll do it. Then I can kick yer azz again


You got lucky in LBL my friend.

I came from 11th all the way up to numero uno with FW and Amstel. If it hadn't been for the failure of...pretty much my whole team in LBL, you'd be sucking silver right now.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I will jump in on this but not confident enough to talk trash. Thanks for setting it up.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And if the dog hadn't stopped to lift it's leg it would've caught the rabbit. (Courteousy of grandma Clara)


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

robdamanii said:


> Come one, come all, let's see who can pick the most lethal Giro team on RBR!


in

(and this message was too short)


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Already I hate my team and the race hasn't even started.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I really don't know how I'll do. I may do well, but I just might s*ck. Mucho.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm gonna give this a try. The Bicicletta Bombers are in.

Tough choices had to be made.


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

in with Jacob as team thunderthighs - neither name reflecting my handle just to make it hard on everyone.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in with "pie in the sky racing". Should be interesting...


----------



## lwrncc (Oct 7, 2010)

My first time playing! Go Team Tunawrap! Can't wait!1!!1


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

In......


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Everyone better check their rosters again. Pro teams are shuffling their cards all over the place, and it would suck if one or two of your riders were now non-starters.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Just did last night. Good thing.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Just checked mine again - so far, so good.

Did okay last year so I'm cautiously optimistic.
Wish I could have taken Nibali - hope he doesn't make me pay for that slight!

19 teams in our League - with all the Cycling Wizards here, we should have a good chance for the overall - g'luck all!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Hate starting on top...too far to fall!


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Holding on as pack filler in 10th. I'll get a couple points from Bozic today, but saving it for the mountains.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

robdamanii said:


> but saving it for the mountains.


I'm right ahead of you in 9th. Hoping my climbers bail me out. Robbie Mac will get me some points today. Hopefully he'll survive over the mountains tomorrow and snag me a good result.
Ooopps. 8th place. My bad


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Argh, the great slide begins...but holding on to a podium at number three.


----------



## motorep (Mar 23, 2011)

Currently in second...


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Still waiting for the mountains.....


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Waiting for Alberto*



Kram said:


> Still waiting for the mountains.....


Yeah, that will tell the story - but for now I'll enjoy another (probably) brief tenure in Pink in our league for as long as it lasts. :thumbsup:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Movin' on uuuupppp....Tooooo the fifth spooooottt.
To a deeeelux pink jerseeyy....in a pink colooooorrrr.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

"I'm free-falling now I'm free-ee falling".....
At least I'm not DFL. Alberto, Rodriguez, Nibali and Machado better pull me up.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Holding on to Pink for another day...who would have thunk it?

Still looking forward to the Mountains...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

My sprinter choice pulled me up to 5th today. Wahoo!


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

gh1 said:


> My sprinter choice pulled me up to 5th today. Wahoo!


Good call! 
However seems like Le Mevel has really done a lot of the heavy lifting for you. Nice return on an only 4pt investment - congrats.

Wish I'd taken Le Mevel instead of Klostergaard (also 4pts) - what a wash he's been so far!


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks like I enjoy being last... : (


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Who-hoo! I slide yet another place.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Awwww crap.

I'm in the hot seat.

Thanks Michele, you kicked ass for me today.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

NO ONE is kicking azz for me. Ugghhh:mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2: :mad2:


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Zoncolan is on the move, sweet! One more of those nasty sprint stages and then maybe I can really get on the move.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Ha contador even scored on the 'sprint' stage I was dreading on Saturday. Had 5 guys in the 20 on Saturday. I thought it could never get better than that, I was wrong. Today 6 riders in the top 12 puts me in the top slot and I get to hang to that spot for at least two days with the rest stage tomorrow.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Holding second place for now - but the fireworks have just begun!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm destined to be pack filler. Rodriguez isn't doing well, Anton isn't too hot, and Machado won't pay off.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Anton is pissing me off, so is Rodriguez.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Good call!
> However seems like Le Mevel has really done a lot of the heavy lifting for you. Nice return on an only 4pt investment - congrats.
> 
> Wish I'd taken Le Mevel instead of Klostergaard (also 4pts) - what a wash he's been so far!


You are correct, he is doing great but I really thought Le Mevel would be a good 4 pointer, not this good of course. My sprinter(Ventoso) on the other hand had the distinction of being the lowest cost sprinter available that was a team's number 1 sprinter. Points from him anything higher than 10th are a welcome surprise. Him winning a stage was just over the top. I just really thought that sprinters wouldn't be a big deal in this Giro. In the end though Le Mevel has kept me in the running through sprinter week. We will see where it goes from here.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Sojourneyman said:


> I'm destined to be pack filler. Rodriguez isn't doing well and Machado won't pay off.


Me too. I should've picked Popo from RS instead of Machado.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Doing very bad at the moment. It's probably in my Flemish nature, but I was doing better at the Classics. 

Seeldraeyers, if you ever mention in an interview again you're aiming for #10 in the Giro, and leave me with zero points, I'll make you eat your tubes.

Just wondering, who's your 0 points rider?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

FlandersFields said:


> Doing very bad at the moment. It's probably in my Flemish nature, but I was doing better at the Classics.
> 
> Seeldraeyers, if you ever mention in an interview again you're aiming for #10 in the Giro, and leave me with zero points, I'll make you eat your tubes.
> 
> Just wondering, who's your 0 points rider?


Johnny Effin Hoogerland.

Mr. "I'm ALWAYS in a break away" hasn't shown me poop yet.

Dominico Pozzovivo isn't far behind with 1 point. He'd better pull some climbing out of his pocket soon.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

David Sesma, Euskatel.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

I also have the misfortune of having Seeldraeyers on my team. And Machado. And Rodriguez. The last is not so bad.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Congrats to gh1 on another day in pink!

Thank you Cav for that Stage 10 win - helps me claw my way a little closer to Rosa.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Congrats to gh1 on another day in pink!
> 
> Thank you Cav for that Stage 10 win - helps me claw my way a little closer to Rosa.


Thanks, Cav has one more stage to hurt me so you may overtake me Thursday. Ventoso slips into 2nd. I love that guy.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I think today will work out fine for me. Crazy stuff.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Tiago f*ckin Machado finally did *something*. I'll do OK today. (2nd, 5th, pink jersey, teammate of winner, and I think I got pts for 10th as well)


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Serpa's comeback is helping out nicely...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kram said:


> Tiago f*ckin Machado finally did *something*. I'll do OK today. (2nd, 5th, pink jersey, teammate of winner, and I think I got pts for 10th as well)


I had a good day as well. 1st, 5th, 8th, 10th, 15th for the stage, 1st,3rd,4th,5th for the GC.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Holding on to second, but almost 200pts behind gh1 now, ugh!

Need a big day tommorrow to tighten the gap.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Forgot. I have 3rd GC, too.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Holding on to second, but almost 200pts behind gh1 now, ugh!
> 
> Need a big day tommorrow to tighten the gap.


Was a good day for me, I moved into the top 50 overall, cant last.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow, I made it up to third place. It's been a steady climb.

It's nice to have Gadret win a stage for me. You pick these lesser known guys hoping for a good performance on a single stage, but a win is icing on the cake. Now I need a win from Bram Tankink tomorrow. Cavendish works too.

Bicicletta Bombers


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

Wookiebiker said:


> My team SUCKS!!!
> 
> Such is life...good thing I'm not a betting man


Menchov is especially killin' you.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

My team SUCKS!!!

Such is life...good thing I'm not a betting man


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

SRV said:


> Menchov is especially killin' you.


Yea, I figured he would be motivated since his team didn't get a Tour invite...Guess not :mad2: 

Farrar leaving hurts, but at least I can understand that and am OK with missing those points.

The rest of the team...Well, lets just say they are not doing a whole lot, at least not yet


----------



## fontarin (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm firmly stuck mid-pack, and my sprinter didn't make the cut. Bleh!


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Wookiebiker said:


> My team SUCKS!!!
> 
> Such is life...good thing I'm not a betting man


Fascinatingly, the 'team score' page says there are just over 2900 registered teams, while your team is ranked 3064. 

I was disappointed to find that my modest team can't even get ranked first in it's home country of the Aaland Islands...a self-governing region of Finland. I guess the lure of the 'aa' name was too much for more than myself.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Zoncolan took a severe beating today. Hopefully the next few days rids the race of all the sprinters.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

I cant believe this stage, simply amazing. I picked the right name for my team to have a fantastic day.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Okay, took some hits in the last couple of stages...hope some of the GC hopefuls give up and decide to preserve themselves for the Tour de Suisse and TdF or my second place podium is in doubt as well!


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> Okay, took some hits in the last couple of stages...hope some of the GC hopefuls give up and decide to preserve themselves for the Tour de Suisse and TdF or my second place podium is in doubt as well!


I was pretty surprised to see my score this morning. I knew it would be good but never imagined that I would 15th overall.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Damn. I thought I would make up a little ground this weekend, but lost even more time. Damn.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

My second place podium is slip sliding away...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

LostViking said:


> My second place podium is slip sliding away...


Its going to be an odd week of breakaways.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

LostViking said:


> My second place podium is slip sliding away...


You've got me by one point. It'll be a battle for the two podium spots. Just like the real race, I'd say the winner has been determined.


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, at this point the stage stuff doesn't make up for the huge points that will be given out at the race end for GC.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm slowly moving up, but yea, solid lower mid pack for me. Oh well. Can't win 'em all.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

SRV said:


> You've got me by one point. It'll be a battle for the two podium spots. Just like the real race, I'd say the winner has been determined.


If the GC stays close to what it is now, things are definitely shaping up for me. I am sure I will get my butt handed to me in the TDF so I guess every dog has his day.

Is SRV an homage to stevie ray vaughn?


----------



## culdeus (May 5, 2005)

The TdF is the biggest crapshoot one of these to do. You have to nail the GC perfect and since everyone knows with a group of 4 riders the 3 podium people it's damn near impossible to get points on people that way.

You have to nail the podium, a breakaway guy, and one guy that slips into the top 10 out of nowhere for no cost and cheap leadout guys who have sprinters that win. Also have to have Cancellara every year because he's a prologue threat and will get the yellow and hold it early.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

gh1 said:


> Is SRV an homage to stevie ray vaughn?


Sure is. I'm a big fan. I tried to go with bike related names when I joined and everything I tried was taken no matter how obscure the name was.

I lost my podium spot on stage 19 darn it!


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

wrong place


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

SRV said:


> Sure is. I'm a big fan. I tried to go with bike related names when I joined and everything I tried was taken no matter how obscure the name was.
> 
> I lost my podium spot on stage 19 darn it!


SRV is my one brush with fame. Met him and have held the famous beater guitar. Met him in 1982 right before he really took off. Super nice guy.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I am going hire me Dr. Ferrari and see if I cant win this thing next year...


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

gh1 said:


> SRV is my one brush with fame. Met him and have held the famous beater guitar. Met him in 1982 right before he really took off. Super nice guy.


You held "Number One"! Cool. I would love to have seen him play a small club on 6th Street in Austin.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

SRV said:


> You held "Number One"! Cool. I would love to have seen him play a small club on 6th Street in Austin.


I was head of stage crew and security in a Texas college. He played a show in a ballroom for about 200 people. Was a fun night.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

SRV said:


> You've got me by one point. It'll be a battle for the two podium spots. Just like the real race, I'd say the winner has been determined.


Seems like I claim the second spot :arf:


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

FlandersFields said:


> Seems like I claim the second spot :arf:


Yep. You finished strong. I'll take a podium. Hey, maybe gh1 will get caught doping!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Woohoo...I jumped out of last place on the final day 

Man, my team sucked it up this year


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Congrats gh. Nice job. I managed to pull up to solid mid-pack finish. My (lack of a) sprinter killed me. Well. On to Le Tour!


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

SRV said:


> Yep. You finished strong. I'll take a podium. Hey, maybe gh1 will get caught doping!


Nah, I am the most tested athlete in fantasy giro. I am clean, I swear.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

Kram said:


> Congrats gh. Nice job. I managed to pull up to solid mid-pack finish. My (lack of a) sprinter killed me. Well. On to Le Tour!


Thanks, I am sure in the TDF you guys will kick my ass.


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Congrats, gh1, nice picking.

I don't think it affects the top 6 in our league, but I think the game is giving 500 unearned points to Sastre. Don't see how he could have earned 500 points in the overall, more than Scarponi, more than anyone but Contador and Nibali. I contacted George.

BTW, *big thanks* to George at Velogames for offering such a terrific game at such a great price. Tremendous job he's doing.


----------



## FlandersFields (Jul 16, 2010)

Congrats to everybody, especially GH1. I had a slow start, but managed to pull of second. Rujano and Bakelandts were good, cheap picks.

4th in the classics, 2nd here...I have some god hope for the tour!

And indeed, hat tip to George from Velogames. I


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

FlandersFields said:


> And indeed, hat tip to George from Velogames. I


1st for me in the classics, 12th here.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

*Congrats*

Congrats to gh1!

Fell from the top two steps on the podium to fifth place...ska fourth loser!

I will make amends at the TdF...:cryin:


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Congrats to GH1!

What looked promising (including a stint in the top slot) came crashing down. Pozzovivo was a complete bust, and Hoogerland was a mess too. Absolute failure. I should have known better.


----------

